# Classico drip tray



## shadegrown (Apr 17, 2020)

Morning All,

Has anyone found a solution to/replacement for the totally inadequate excuse for a drip on the Francino Classico?


----------



## qazwsx (May 25, 2015)

Thought about it for a while as it's a source of continual annoyance. A while back I priced up one of the newer wire trays that come with more modern Classicos, but it was expensive so I remain unsatisfied with the black plastic one (and I hear the newer trays are just as woeful, albeit prettier).

I did wonder how difficult it would be to bodge a 'better' tray from another machine to match the 4 bolt holes on the machine body, but you'd need to align the feet properly as well.


----------



## Caffeine fan (May 14, 2019)

It is a shame Fracino don't supply a deeper tray - there is plenty of spare depth to play with. I suppose you could drill a small hole in the corner of the tray and attach a drain pipe somehow? I've got the model with the wire tray and mop it out after each coffee making session.


----------

